# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Felt decree 1

## baumi

Onko jollain kokemuksia kyseisestä pyörästä? Sopiiko millalailla Xc/trail ajoon siten että pääpaino Xc?

----------

